

Git Miner – Dig into guts of git history - trashymctrash
http://gitminer.com/

======
posnet
Gitinspector provides similar functionality, without requiring you to upload
your info to a site. (Remember to set the output as HTML if you want pretty
graphs)

[https://code.googol.com/p/gitinspector/](https://code.googol.com/p/gitinspector/)

Gource is another tool that gives an interesting overview of the version
control history of a project.

[https://code.google.com/p/gource/](https://code.google.com/p/gource/)

~~~
mpitt
'googol'.com ?

------
therealidiot
Sigh. Another web request piped into an interpreter.

Not even https.

~~~
saidajigumi
As if that weren't bad enough, the entire tool runs server-side, requiring you
to upload your data, for precisely _what_ reason? It's not like these aren't
rather boring, bog-standard visualizations.

It would be rather more interesting to have a tool that processed and dumped
git history data, locally, into Postgres, sqlite or whatever with a standard
DB schema. Nicely structured, that data would then be readily available for
investigation with whatever viz tools you had to hand (d3 and other charting
libs, R, Tableau, etc.)

~~~
therealdrag0
> bog-standard.

Are you British? As an American, this is one of my favorite esoteric
expressions, along with the even more marginal "bog-stock".

